# As of Late Saturday  **** CONFIRMED **** ....nCoV is NOW AN AIRBORNE VIRUS......!!!!



## nononono (Feb 9, 2020)

Chinese media backtrack on claim coronavirus is airborne
					

It says there is no direct proof this is the case.




					www.newshub.co.nz


----------

